
ASK HN: Would you like to be interviewed for Made with React Native? - buliam
Hey guys. I just launched madewithreactnative.com . It&#x27;s a site where I want to showcase apps which were made using react native and interview developers and teams about their experience working with react native. Would anyone be interested or know someone who might be interested in being interviewed and and having their app(s) listed on the site?
======
ecesena
We're about to release MemPa [1], a deterministic password manager, which is
built with RN.

It's going to be more like an MVP than a fully featured app, but if you like
it I'd be very interested in participating in an interview. So far there's not
much info about MemPa, I'm working on web page, app store copy, etc., all I
wrote was a blog post a couple of months ago that sparkled everything else
[2]. Maybe we can talk more in a month or so?

[1] [https://expo.io/@0x0ece/mempa](https://expo.io/@0x0ece/mempa)

[2] [https://hackernoon.com/how-i-manage-my-passwords-
technical-v...](https://hackernoon.com/how-i-manage-my-passwords-technical-
version-8549dc1bde1e)

~~~
buliam
Yeah let's do that. I'm going schedule contacting you in a month from today
:). How do I best reach you?

~~~
ecesena
Email in the profile works great. Thank you much!

~~~
buliam
Thank you too. Talk to you on January 2nd 2018 :)

------
TAForObvReasons
You show 7 apps that apparently are built with react native but have no
interview: walmart, vogue, tesla, ubereats, instagram, soundcloud pulse,
airbnb. Have you tried to approach them?

~~~
buliam
I have for most of them, and will do so for the others, just haven't gotten
around to doing it yet, because I posted something similar to r/reactnative
and have been busy talking with those interested in doing an interview, as the
response was was greater than I had expected.

